# The Degerfield Bunnies



## delusional (May 5, 2008)

Well, I've decided to start a new blog, for numerous reasons really but they can mostly be summed up by saying that the old one felt a bit out of date. The old one can be found here: The Degerfield Bunnies

Firstly...

Ollie (aka Ollie-Bear, Lolly, Lolly-Bear)

Ollie is getting on really quite well lately. He's perked up a lot after Rosie, and the bonding with Mango is going well. We're still having issues with mats in his coat, but I think with us and Mango working together they'll get sorted out! (For people who missed my post, Mango is as unhappy about Ollie having mats as we are, and has taken to some HEAVY, albeit rather rough, grooming during bonding sessions.)

During one of our recent sessions with them, Ollie actually DBF'ed practically right on top of Mango!

[align=center]











[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]So we think we're making great progress with these two, and they should be bonded soon. I think the only issue we're having at the moment is that Mango gets jumpy when Ollie comes up behind her. I'm guessing she'll get used to it the more time they spend together.
[/align]


----------



## delusional (May 5, 2008)

Milo (aka Lilo, Milol, Me-lilo)

Milo is one of the MOST floppy bunnies I have ever known. He dead-bunny-flops AT LEAST 20 times a day. He LOVES he fleecey blankets. So much so that he actually pulled one right over his head and snuggled underneath it when it was cold. I wish I had my camera handy then...

He also likes to groom his paw when he flops.

If he's not flopping, he's meat-loafing, or smooshing himself into something soft and comfy.

Today when he was out to play, I was sitting in the armchair. My legs were a couple of inches from the front, and Milo decided it was a good game to squeeze between the gap, over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and... then he stopped, bum still hanging out from behind my ankles.
I tapped his bum to get him moving, and he wouldn't budge.

I moved my legs and looked down, and it turns out that Milo, king of the comfy, had found a small cushion that had fallen on the floor, and...just...smooshed, mid-run. He didn't even move when I got up to take pictures at a better angle.

[align=center]















[/align][align=left]And then he got up to hop around a little, and pose for another picture... I think he's seen daddy on the computer too many times... 

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Before.....

[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=left]And then he went home and flopped on his shelf... which is what he's doing as I type.

Milo Degerfield - doorstop bunny. 
[/align]


----------



## delusional (May 5, 2008)

And now, because he's in such high demand from Little Bay Poo... 

Nigel (aka Nige, Ni-joo, Jelly, Jelly-Bean)

Nigel is starting to look SO much like Billy! Which is good, because Billy is one handsome devil.  He's even getting the cute little eyebrows!

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]
[align=center]
"These drawers LOOKED AT ME FUNNY!"
[/align] [align=center]






"What? I didn't break it! It was already broke!"































[/align][/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2008)

What cuties!! I think I like Milo the best, but I have a soft spot for Dutches!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2008)

Look at de cutie bunnas :biggrin2:. 

They are just adorable, and I love the captions you've given the pics 

Jan


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 6, 2008)

YAY for getting my Nigel fix for the day and for finally being able to post something without making the forum break 

What a cute little bunny, he's definitely looking like a smoke pearl marten now with the white belly and white underneath his tail. And he looks like a little troublemaker with the chewing, exactly like Billy! 

Milo is cute too, I'm surprised about him being a lazy bunny because he looks so aerodynamic. I see his picture and think he looks like a racing bunny! But I guess it's the Netherland Dwarfs who are the real balls of energy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 6, 2008)

I'm in love with all of them! Milo the doorstop bunny is adorable! and Nigel is SO darned cute! look at his little eyebrows......... awwwwwww


----------



## delusional (May 6, 2008)

Hehe, yeah, Milo can MOVE when he wants to, but it's usually quite short lived and causes a very dramatic flop. Really, put out all that effort? Are you kidding?

The funny thing is that he'll bounce about in his cage, like, 'Lemme out, lemme out', so we do. He'll charge around at terrifying speeds for afew minutes, and then flop. Like his cage isn't good enough to flop in, and he wants to be let out just so he can flop in style (on Nigel's fleece... =P)

And now...

Daisy (aka Daisy-doo, Doodles)

Yes, Daisy is keeping her name. And she already has nicknames. Does that make me sad? =P

She's already flirted with Ollie and Alfie today, and had a go at Nigel, though I think Nigel started it.

She's been chatting to us, too. When we gave her fresh hay she made little impatient 'clucking' noises.


So, here's the pretty lady...

[align=center]











And we've already had our first flop, this afternoon...















[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2008)

Yay, Welcome, Daisy. Such a pretty girl. And aren't vocal bunnies the best .

Jan


----------



## delusional (May 9, 2008)

Looooks what I did. =P

I made each of my bunnies a blog, where they can share their thoughts and feelings. 

The Degerfield Bunnies - Bunny Bloggers


----------



## Jenson (May 9, 2008)

I love your bunnies. Milo is gorgeous and he seems like great fun!


----------



## delusional (May 11, 2008)

Hahaha. Nigel found the bunny brush on the floor, and decided to chin it. Sniffed. Chinned again. Then he began rubbing as much of the underside of his chin/neck/chest on it as he could - I think he enjoys the feeling of it and was trying to brush himself!

Now he keeps coming back to it and rubbing himself on the bristles.

Cute little story I just had to share. I will see if I can catch it on video, if he does it again.


----------



## polly (May 11, 2008)

Your bunnies are gorgeous I have heard that dutch are very easy going rabbitsMilo is so adorable  And you can juts see the mats you were talking about on Ollie poor guy I bet they are looking a lot better now with all that grooming help


----------



## Haley (May 11, 2008)

OMG I am in love with Milo! How can you resist this face:






I must find a way to get him to the US to join my dutch army Hes beautiful!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 11, 2008)

They're all just precious! Now, is Miss Daisy a Standard Rex?:inlove:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 12, 2008)

That's so funny that Nigel likes the grooming brush!  Both my bunnies hate it and will try to attack it when I'm brushing them. It stinks because Ronnie really needs a brushing and I've had to resort to petting / pulling the loose fur out since he runs away every time the brush comes out! :X


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 12, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> OMG I am in love with Milo! How can you resist this face


Me too! He has such a cute face, and I really like his name. It fits him well.


----------



## delusional (May 13, 2008)

Milo is easy going alright - more than easy going. He flopped next to Nigel's cage last night and just lay there while Nigel hurled himself at the bars trying to get at him!

Oh, and I _can't_ resist his face, that's why he gets so much love. :hearts


Ollie's mats are coming out nicely - still some way to go though. He's going through a heavy moult at the moment though, so I'm hoping a lot of them will fall out. He looks really funny, he's got super-super short fur at the base of his neck, then slightly longer fur all over his back, then lower down his sides is all the old fur which is long and scraggly. The worst mats are on his belly though, they're really tight and won't pull out, so I've been trying to snip them. He doesn't like it very much...

I haven't tried to brush Nigel with the brush yet, so he may lose his fondness of it when I do. But it was just on the floor and at the moment he takes great pleasure in brushing himself.

And yes, Miss Daisy is a standard rex.


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

Oh poor Ollie i bet he doesnt like it much poor boy yeah they should hopefully come loose that would be much easier if they do. Moults are the worst huh my smoke buck thinks he is a dutch at the mo he has agray top of back and a brown bottom of back to tail he looks so funny


----------



## delusional (May 21, 2008)

Soooo, updates! But not the picture kind at the moment, unfortunately...

Daisy is settling in great, she's just been getting the courage up to explore the living room, but she's already quite comfortable in the bedroom where her cage is. And on the bed. Which she has claimed as her own territory. She bounces around making little happy exploring noises with her ears all forward, and gets very disgruntled when we make her get down.

Her and Alfie have been flirting through the bars - they're ricght next door to each other. I think Daisy may have chosen which boy she wants. Well, she certainly doesn't like Bunny anyway.

Bunny... is just starting another one of his lovely moults! So.. we'll be drowning in fur over the next few weeks. But all the extra grooming I'm giving him is being paid for by Bunny grooming me back. :bunnyheart

Milo has been ever so cuddly, and is starting to feel like a grown-up. I can tell from the pretty yellow pattern he left on the carpet near Bunny's cage...:nope:


I shall get the camera out this weekend anyway. Bank holiday, yay.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

All your buns are so cute and precocious!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2008)

*delusional wrote:*


> Milo has been ever so cuddly, and is starting to feel like a grown-up. I can tell from the pretty yellow pattern he left on the carpet near Bunny's cage...:nope:"
> 
> 
> LOL! Milo is an artist . Glad to hear Daisy is settling in, and chosen 'her man''
> ...


----------



## delusional (May 22, 2008)

It was a lovely afternoon today, the sun was shining and I decided to do a bit of a photoshoot with Milo and Nigel.

So, Milo first... and we'll start with the posey ones.

[align=center]






















"Hmm, thems look good to chew..."







"If only... I could get them!"







Milo practices disapproving - he's been watching Nigel too much...






















TEEF!







And.. that was all just too much work....





[/align]


----------



## delusional (May 22, 2008)

Annnd Nigel.... for those who need their fix (naming no names.. )

[align=center]"You want pictures of ME?"







"Well, you're going to have to ask nicely. I'll just clean up..."






(Obligatory cute shots...)



























Nigel does another anime cartoon pose..







And then gets bored of being cute, and reverts to the more commonly seen form - destructo-bun.

"Hmm, what's this?"







"Can't seem to rip it to shreds..."







"Wonder if there's anything inside worth chewing..."







Yes, Nigel, we ARE aware the paint is crumbly, that DOESN'T mean you can eat it...







"I'll have the window frame instead then..."







Nigel tries his hand at classic disapproval...







And then decides that his scowly eyes are MUCH more effective...






"Now LEAVE!"
[/align]


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

Fantastic! Milo and Nigel are so much fun.. Love Nigel's last photo - that made me LOL!! He's given Ronnie a run for the money in the "Disapproving War"..


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 22, 2008)

YAY! New Nigel pictures! :biggrin2: :biggrin2: :biggrin2:

I just can't get over how much he looks like Billy :shock:
*









delusional wrote:*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## delusional (May 23, 2008)

Hehe, thanks! Young bunnies are so much fun indeed - they always have so much energy! (Unless you're Milo and it's not one of your 'on' minutes.. =P)

Little Bay Poo - I know! You could be mistaken for thinking it was the same bunny... To be honest, Nigel has even started doing the 'slip away from the hand' thing when we try to pet him, like Billy in his 'Cute not Cuddly' video. I'm quite certain that we did not purchase Nigel from a breeder at all, but rather from a secret-undercover-cloning-experiment-organisation.


----------



## polly (May 25, 2008)

:roflmao:well if you ever wanted to show a nethies personality then thats the way to do it just about it in a nutshell compared to Milo.

They are adorable more pics now please :nod


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

Nigel might be a clone of Billy & Ronnie smooshed together in one bun!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey what are Nigel and Milo up to these days.. been a little while since a photo was put up?


----------



## delusional (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes I know, I have been neglecting the blog, and the camera... Nigel and Milo, and everyone else for that matter, have been being mucky little worm-infested buns! =P

But all looks to be on the mend now, fingers crossed.

Though Milo is still pouting that we took his fleecey blankets away to wash... we did give him a new one, but I guess it's just not the same.. =P

So I will try and get more photos of everyone this weekend and update. Haven't snapped Bunny in a while...


----------



## delusional (Jun 7, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I would like to introduce to you all, Raspberry and Corduroy. Should have done it when we got them but never mind. Here are our new baby girlies.

[/align][align=center]This is Raspberry





And this is Corduroy, or Cordie as we call her





[/align][align=left]Honestly, I have been drawn to every white rabbit I've seen since Rosie passed. For the most part, I knew it was just because of that. But I've never felt so attached to a bunny I didn't know as I felt to Raspberry when we saw her and Cordie in the pet shop. Yes.. I know... pet shop... yuck...

I tried to walk away, I really, truly did. I disapprove of pet shop animals, I don't think pet shops should sell animals at all. But I couldn't leave her... 

Anyway. Since I brought them home they've destroyed the blanket I put in the bottom of their cage, which I've switched to a waterproof, chewproof base now. They've flipped their water dish, which I've switched to a bottle. They've made themselves at home and binkied in unison across the living room.

[/align][align=center]The little nose I fell in love with...





And those eyes......










Cordie's not too happy about posing, and is a lot shyer in general..










And this is BEFORE the blanket was ripped to shreds, urinated and deficated on, bunched up into the corner and then tossed in the bin...




[/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 7, 2008)

What pretty bunnies! It almost looks like Rasberry is himalayan in color except that the only spot that's colored in are her ears. I love the icons that you've got on the side bar showing all your bunnies, how'd you do that? 

The blanket thing happened with Ronnie too. I thought that since Billy loved bunny beds, Ronnie would like one too but Ronnie mistook the bed for a litterbox! And while Billy is good with bunny beds, for some reason he will pee on fleece blankets. :X


----------



## delusional (Jun 7, 2008)

Hehe, thanks! The icons aren't actually individual icons, it's just one image file. I made a brush for uppy-ears and lop-ears bunnies and just stamped the right number of each and coloured them. I'm considering doing a special e-lop one for Alfie and nethie one for Nigel. I can do you one for your boys if you like?

All of mine will pee in an actual bed, but a lot of them are fine with fleece blankets. I suppose I was just being optimistic, since Nigel, Milo and Daisy all litter trained instantly and never wrecked their fabric flooring. But that's okay! I found some really cute plastic tablecloth at the market and used double-sided tape to fix it to some hardboard. Nice and waterproof. =)

[align=center]





I have tucked the edges in since then, as they were getting munched. =P
[/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 7, 2008)

I would say only make one for me if you're bored, because I'd probably get really confused on how to put the image on my profile and everything! I'm kind of illiterate when it comes to computer stuff 

The icons are a really neat idea though, especially for people with a lot of bunnies because others can quickly glance over at it to double check and make sure they are referencing the right bunny. I always get mixed up when people have multiple rabbits...I can never keep the names straight!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd been meaning to check your blog for a while, cos I read your post in the 'Introducing Yourself Thread', about you having 2 new bunnies and not posting about them all that much, but I assumed you meant Milo and Nigel! 

:shock2:

What cuteness I have been missing out on!! Raspberry and Cordie are beautiful! I love their names too.... Must.... see... more.... PICS! :nod

And also, I love the pictures you have in your profile thingy of all the bunnies, so cute, and a great way of identifying them! 

Jen xx


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

Aww Raspberry and Cordie are very cute and sound hysterical (would love to see 2 buns binkying at the same time!).. I agree that more photos are desperately needed.

Love the avatar/bunny things as well - I couldn't even get my blog name posted correctly - so I'm very impressed!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2008)

I love your bunnies...they are all so adorable but i am especially drawn to this little girl..she is just super sweet! :inlove:


----------



## delusional (Jun 17, 2008)

Wheeeeee! I got myself a DSLR! I'm soooooooo happy (and sooooooooo terrified of dropping it or harming it in some way! )

But - here's two of my first five (EVER) shots on a DSLR camera - bit of Bunny for you. 

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]





[align=left]I know they're grainy, but in the crap light of this flat (and the fact that the sun was completely gone by the time I finished reading the manual...) I had to set the ISO to 1600. But they're the best non-flash photos I think I've ever taken in low light, and even though I'm really overwhelmed by the amount of control I now have over my images, I'm absolutely LOVING it. :biggrin2:
[/align][/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 18, 2008)

Those don't look grainy at all to me. And ISO 1600? Mine doesn't even go past 1000! :shock: You'll have to keep us updated with lots of new pics and let us know how you like the camera. I don't know much about cameras, but I've heard those digital SLRs are supposed to be really good. 

All I know is my compact digital camera is really frustrating with its 3 second focus that blurs pictures when there's the slightest movement :X. I'm curious to know how DSLRs are at focusing on moving objects. You should use Nigel for that test


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 18, 2008)

Fabulous photos! Its like lookig at HD TV?! And I'm a Girl who doesn't appreciate this and can see it!!!  What camera is it and what is the cost range? I need a camera as I only have a video camera (w/out the capability of still shots). Love the photos and keep them coming!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2008)

Aw w w, those are so cute!!:bunnydance: Have to haVe more!


----------



## delusional (Jun 18, 2008)

Little Bay Poo - Yes! That is one of the BEST things about DSLR's. When you push the shutter release on a point-and-shoot, it takes about three years to take the picture. It's so practically instantaneous with this camera. (And the Nigel-Test(TM) pics are to follow. )

juliew19673 - Thanks! It's a Nikon D40. I paid Â£272.16 (I know, really random, but that's Amazon for you..). It's a very entry-level camera and ships with a very standard kit-lens. I am currently saving for more lenses. =P

AngelnSnuffy - More cuteness, on demand! 


Nigel-Test(TM)

[align=center]"Whatchoo got there?"[/align][align=center]






"WTF was that noise?" (SLR's make those satisfying 'clunk-whirr' sounds when you take a photo. )[/align][align=center]













































[/align][align=left]....testing complete.

....test passed.

:biggrin2:

Now, don't get me wrong, there were still quite a few exorcist-style blurry heads, but I don't think any camera can completely overcome the speed of Nigel. And let's face it some of those shots are a bit overexposed, but I'm learning! Also I had the colour set to vivid and balanced the white for the majority of the light, which was incandescent (sp?), so the cooler natural light from outside gave me some every interesting blue effects. 
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah i love the photos your SLR has taken (or should i say the photographer?) I desperatley want an SLR but can't justify it.. too many others things need saving for! I may ask for one for my 18th next January.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope you don't mind...I drew some of your bunnies and posted them in the Bunny Art thread.  They're such cuties!


----------



## delusional (Jun 26, 2008)

Mooooorrrrreee photos. 

It's a girly day today!

[align=center]Raspberry and Cordie... as usual there's not much Cordie because she's a little camera shy.
[/align]
[align=center]























































"Seriously stop pointing that thing at me."










"Byyyyeee, come back soon and take more pretty pictures of me!"





"And STAY OUT!"



[/align]
[align=center]And here's a link to the Photobucket album with all the pics, since I haven't posted them all. =)
[/align]


----------



## delusional (Jun 26, 2008)

Aaaannd Daisy!

[align=center]










Munching on pellets with hay stuck to her nose.. very elegant and lady-like. 















Meeting Raspberry...




















And again link to the album.
[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the new camera makes Daisy look especially beautiful! The other bunnies too, but you can really get a feel for how touchable her fur is in those pics!:biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Jun 26, 2008)

Ooh I know I looooove that fur. She's so nice to sit and pet (well, when she sits still that is. )


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 27, 2008)

I love all your new pics of the bunners! Since I am a sucker for Rexes, this is my favorite of Daisy! Look at that face-that nose!:inlove:


----------



## delusional (Jul 2, 2008)

Playing with camera again...  
I wanted to try manual focussing, which is why the focus on a lot of these isn't quite right.. 

Taken at night when the only light in the room was a bedside lamp and the light coming from the hallway...

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center] I know it's not the best shot but I thought this one was too cute not to post... 
[/align][align=center]





"We hear the pellet bag rustling!"





[/align][align=center]And these were taken this evening with natural light from the window...
[/align][align=center]















"MY tunnel!"






And the comedy pose for today... Raspberry says, "Oh, behave!"





[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 2, 2008)

fluffy bunny butts!!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2008)

MUST HAVE NIGEL AND DAISY!:shock:


----------



## delusional (Jul 3, 2008)

Hehe Ali you can't have Nigel and Daisy, because then I'd have to draw them, too! 

But since you love her so much, here's some shots of Daisy catching a bit of evening sun...

[align=center]














[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

I love your blog! All your bunnies are SO cute! And your camera takes great pics!

Raspberry and Cordie are ADORABLE! And don't even get me started on Nigel and Daisy..... 

Can I ask what settings you use on your D40 to get pics like that in such low light? I've recently got a Canon EOS 400D and I love it, but when I take pics in low light without a flash, I struggle to find a setting that takes them well. It doesn't help that I have a fairly shaky hand lol...


----------



## delusional (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks! But aren't all EVERYONE's bunnies just SO cute? 

I always use my camera on full manual setting. I thought I may as well jump in at the deep end rather than starting with fully automatic and working towards it.

So, for the low light pics I set my aperture as high as possible, (which in that light is f/5.6), shutter speed I had to play with to find a balance between too dark and too blurry, and obviously catch them when they were sitting fairly still. My favoured speed that evening was 1/8. ISO all the way to 1600 and manual focussing to make the shots quicker. 

I adjusted the white balance slightly after pulling the photos to the PC, but it wasn't too bad to be honest.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Playing with camera again...
> I wanted to try manual focussing, which is why the focus on a lot of these isn't quite right..
> 
> Taken at night when the only light in the room was a bedside lamp and the light coming from the hallway...
> ...


Too cute! I love these pics! All of your bunnies are so adorable!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Thanks! But aren't all EVERYONE's bunnies just SO cute?


Yes, they are! I love all bunnies lol! :?

Thanks for the settings advice, I'll have to give that a try.... 

Oh, and I forgot to comment on Raspberry's 'oh, behave' pic earlier.... bless her! She also kinda looks like she's pushing an imaginary object away; 'take this away, I do not approve' LOL


----------



## delusional (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo! Time for Ollie pics!

Only a few but I thought I'd take the opportunity since he was being ever so friendly last night (I was eating grapes, though I'm _sure_ that had nothing to do with it... )

[align=center]"Grapes please?"





"Please?"





"Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeassssee?"





"Fine!"





".....please?"




[/align]


----------



## delusional (Jul 22, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I felt that harvey should have an official introduction post in the blog, so here it is!

Harvey is a ten week old, steel grey continental giant bunny.
He's already figured out how to escape from his pen... :nope:[/align][align=left]He's confident as anything, and acts like he's lived here for years.[/align][align=left]He knows he's in charge, and I'm pretty sure he knows he's a BIG bunny.
So, without further ado..

Photos!

[/align][align=center]Firstly, some photos from the train journey home, taken with a phone I'm afraid so not great quality...

























[/align][align=center]





And now just a couple from when we got him home..





[/align]


----------



## delusional (Jul 23, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=left]We took Daisy to play out in the garden yesterday - and boy did she open up!
[/align][align=left]She was straight out of the carrier, no hesittion, and bounding around in the grass!

She even started climbing all over me and begging for loves, which Daisy just doesn't tend to do.

Okay, so.. lots of pictures. I took 198 of her but you guys can have a selection of the best. 

[/align][align=center]










Mmmm... strawberries...





Stawberry lips!





Gosh all that strawberry all over me...

























Hehe, what are the chances of catching a bunny blinking? 










Well, if you won't feed me any more stawberries, I WILL find a way to them myself.




















Sit still, human, you're not making a very good lookout post!















[/align]


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, Daisy is breathtaking. Is she moulting right now or is her color always darker on her back like that?


----------



## delusional (Jul 23, 2008)

She is moulting right now, but the fur on her back is always darker too. =P

You can see where she's moulting - the rougher looking light grey patches that are coming through the dark grey. And also the white patches on her shoulders are where she's lost big patches of fur.


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2008)

Daisy is beautiful! I love this one:






You should frame some of those!


----------



## delusional (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol, I'd tell her you said that but I think her ego is big enough... :rollseyes

I am planning on framing one or two of them. I have a big collection of bunny photos in frames on the wall already, I'll have to make some more space (or find a second bunny wall.. )


----------



## delusional (Jul 24, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left]Okay, so I'll admit it, I don't post enough pictures of Bunny and he feels left out!

So, here you go!

[/align][align=left]Bunny went for a nice afternoon out in the garden today, and I took lots of pretty pictures. He ate an enormous amount of grass, and even a couple of strawberries (which he STOLE from the strawberry beds. )

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
What? You want it back? Well, come and TAKE it back - go on!










I knew you'd give in...























































All this eating is making me tired...





I said I was tired - not that I wasn't still hungry!




















I love these shots...











[/align][align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2008)

You have excellent photography skills- love all the new pictures!
Bunny is equally as handsome as Daisy- I just want to smoosh his puffy cheeks.


----------



## delusional (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks. =)

Bunny is the original Degerfield, and doesn't act like the middle-aged man he should.  From what we were told, he's getting on four and a half now...

(Oh, and he LOVES having his puffy cheeks smooshed, and rubbed, and stroked.... )


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 25, 2008)

so many beautiful pictures of beautiful bunnies! there are several of Bunny that are just amazing, and Daisy looks like a model!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 25, 2008)

awwww. Flynn likes having his cheeks stroked, too


----------



## delusional (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks tonyshuman! 

(Daisy thinks she IS a model, lol!)

And now for some Nigel!

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Nigel aboslutely LOVED the garden today. Well, Nigel absolutely LOVES everything, every day, he's got so much enthusiasm it just doesn't all fit in his tiny little body and it just comes spilling out all over all of us! But he had a very nice day bounding around on the grass.

[/align][align=center]And when I say bounding...















In fact, he ran so fast here....





..that he crashed into the fence... 





And that's when he decided it was time to settle down a bit, and clean up...
[/align][align=center]

























(Note tiny tongue!)










And come and see what I was doing...





And nibble some grass...















Before it was back to bounding...















And can't forget binkying!





Alas, my reactions were too slow to catch any other binkies, but I just love this one. Looks like he's just sitting there, hovering mid-air. 
[/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG I must know what settings you have your D40 on to get those mid binky and mid running shots! :shock:

I love Nigel! :inlove:


----------



## delusional (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm, lessee....

F-stop: f/5.6
Exposure time: 1/320
ISO speed: ISO-400

The only thing too slow was my own reactions.  Next time I'll have to keep the camera trained on him the whole time!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

I love love love your bunnies. Now when you send them to me make sure you also draw pictures of them for me. You just know how I love your artwork.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 26, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Hmm, lessee....
> 
> F-stop: f/5.6
> Exposure time: 1/320
> ...



Thanks! I'm gonna write this down and save it for future reference.  My ultimate goal would be to catch a mid binky. First I'll have to work with the lighting indoors because I know that shutter speed will come out with pitch black pictures with the way things are now :?


----------



## Haley (Jul 26, 2008)

Nigel is adorable! I love this one:






It looks like he's floating. lol

Your bunnies are all so adorable. Are any of them bonded?


----------



## delusional (Jul 26, 2008)

Raspberry and Cordie are together (though not spayed yet and we did have some difficulties with them a while ago, so I don't know if they'll stay together - fingers crossed).

And we were working on Ollie and Mango - they nearly got there but then we had to stop because Ollie got worms and we didn't want them spreading (turns out we had to treat everyone anyway, but still...) And I have to admit we've been a bit bad about it since then... I'm thinking outdoor bonding time while I'm off work to kick us off again.

Aaand then we'll be working on Daisy and someone, though I don't know which lad we'll try her with.


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 26, 2008)

You have such a good looking group! I love you mid binky shot, wish I could get pics like that but my work camera is too slow.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW!! Those pictures are amazing! I LOVE the Nigel shots... he's sooo cute! That binky shot is the best!

I've never tried the exposure up so high on my camera as it tends to make it darker, but I can't remember what the f-stop and ISO was when I did that before... I'll have to try it again because my binky shots came out blurry last time! 

I hadn't realised how much of a cutey Bunny was either... I love his little nose pics! I can never get those either cos the cheeky little buns wont stay still enough, and come towards me to eat the camera lol


----------



## delusional (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, as you may notice, the trick to nose shots with Bunny is to catch him while he's stuffing his face! 

Not that he really _stopped_ stuffing his face...


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck with bonding! Let us know if you need some help. I know it can be frustrating but if youre patient its well worth it. Bonded bunnies are so much easier than single bunnies (and almost always so much happier too!).


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2008)

I so want Nigel. I wish I could take mine out.


----------



## delusional (Jul 29, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Good luck with bonding! Let us know if you need some help. I know it can be frustrating but if youre patient its well worth it. Bonded bunnies are so much easier than single bunnies (and almost always so much happier too!).



Thanks! I know, the thing I miss most about Rosie is how she used to follow Ollie around all the time, or he would follow her. That's why I can't wait to get him bonded again. I mean, he's perked up so much since February, and he's looking so healthy now, but I still feel that he needs bunny company again.

Ali - I've already told you once, you can't have Nigel! Or Daisy! 


[align=center]







Harvey's turn in the garden today!






"Please mum, if I look reeeeeaaaally cute and give you puppy eyes, can I have some of those wonderful smelling yellow things you give everyone else?"





"Please.......?"





"I CAN fit through..... just... have to... push... a bit....harder!"




















"Nom... nom, nom...."





"Gosh, all that chewing was tiring..." (Yes, that is his TAIL, not a leg! )















The kind of cheeky look that only Harvey can give...





























[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 29, 2008)

Can I have Harvey?


----------



## delusional (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol!

Well, he _is_ a brat... ask me next time he starts chewing on something important...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2008)

:faint:You're trying to kill me aren't you? You are actually trying to kill me with all these pictures!

Oh well, it's a good way to go... Harvey is just amazing! I love his ears! :inlove:


----------



## delusional (Jul 30, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]More pics! Sorry Jen! 

Milo in the garden today. It was a bit wet and uncomfortable, though, even though it wasn't raining the grass was still all soggy from when it was.

[/align][align=center]Didn't stop Milo from having a lovely time though, running bunny 500's....
[/align][align=center]





And every time he stopped, no matter where he was, how far away from us... he put his head down to be groomed...?




















Milo butt!





And it didn't stop him getting comfortable...




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 30, 2008)

Lovely pictures, as always 

It amazes me that so many people's bunnies enjoy being outside. Both of mine are so terrified of birds that they sit there cowering near me the whole time. At first I thought it was a Nethie thing, but I see Nigel likes to binky out there! Maybe it's because mine have only been outside a handful of times so they aren't used to it. Either that or the breeders around here breed scaredy bunnies.

I think my two favorites are Nigel and Harvey. Would be cool to see a size comparison when Harvey is fully grown! :biggrin2:

This may seem really random, but when it comes time to clip Harvey's nails I am curious to know how that whole process goes. Been thinking about getting a giant bunny myself (in the DISTANT future) but have always wondered how one clips such a large bunny's nails. Do you hold them upside down like a small bunny, or let them go about their business while you ever so carefully sneak in a trim or two... :sofa:


----------



## delusional (Jul 31, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> This may seem really random, but when it comes time to clip Harvey's nails I am curious to know how that whole process goes. Been thinking about getting a giant bunny myself (in the DISTANT future) but have always wondered how one clips such a large bunny's nails. Do you hold them upside down like a small bunny, or let them go about their business while you ever so carefully sneak in a trim or two... :sofa:



Lol, yeah, well for now we're doing it like everyone else - I lay on my back on the sofa with him on his back on my belly, and Lee clips. I'm _hoping_ that he'll get used to that while he's young and little so that we can still do it when he's big. Otherwise it'll probably be hold him right side up on a table and try and dig the feets out.


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2008)

Harvey is beautiful! Those ears are amazing! Is he a flemish?

And you dont know how badly I want Milo! I have a tort and a chocolate dutch and Ive always wanted one that golden honey color like Milo. He is just stunning!


----------



## delusional (Jul 31, 2008)

Harvey's actually a continental giant. The best thing about those giant ears is when he's cleaning himself and the flop around everywhere. 

And Milo thanks you for the compliments. Poor baby's booked in to have his little man-bits removed tomorrow, and I don't think he'll be happy. But he's been spraying for a few weeks now and I don't want the behaviour to stick. Soo.. off for the snip!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 31, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeesh!! Those pics of Milo are soo cute! He's gotten so big since you first got him! Good luck with his neuter tomorrow, I hope it goes ok!


----------



## delusional (Aug 7, 2008)

Tut tut.. been a bit of blog neglect again...

Sooo.. I shall reawaken the Degerfield blog with a weigh in.  I think I shall start with the littlest one (Nigel, of course...)

Nigel: 2lbs 1.5oz
Mango: 3lbs 14.5oz
Milo: 3lbs 15oz
Cordie: 4lbs 3oz
Ollie: 4lbs 11.5oz
Raspberry: 4lbs 13.5oz
Bunny: 5lbs 3oz
Daisy: 6lbs 1.5oz
Harvey: 7lbs 0.5oz
Alfie: 7lbs 13.5oz

It'll be interesting to see how the order changes as the young 'uns grow. 

And Alfie is putting on a bit of weight which is good - he got a bit skinny with the worms but I didn't want to overdo the putting on of weight so I went slow. He's getting there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

:biggrin2:

Now when I do the weigh in thread for this month you have to post this there.


----------



## delusional (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooh I shall have to. 

I've not noticed a weigh in thread - what board have you been posting it in?


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

but...but... but... wheres alfies pictures?!


----------



## delusional (Aug 9, 2008)

I knowwww.. 

I haven't uploaded a decent set of pics of Alfie since like November last year. :shock:

I need to get some more taken. In fact, I may go take some more today. 

ETA: Oh, here's a nice one I took in May to keep you going.. 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## delusional (Aug 9, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left]Well, here you go! Alfie wouldn't want to disappoint his fans (or that pretty Abbie... )

[/align][align=center]






























[/align][align=center]"Mum... couldn't you have picked a more manly colour for the bed than _lilac_?"















"Right, I'm done. Move over so I can sleep..."





[/align]


----------



## delusional (Aug 9, 2008)

Hehe, just measured Alfie's ears and they are 25" tip to tip (I think, he was not impressed enough to sit still. )


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 9, 2008)

Alfie is one handsome boy!! With very long but amazing ears. :inlove:


----------



## delusional (Aug 12, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=left]Well, we've gotten ourselves back on track with bonding Ollie and Mango, and to my surprise they seem to remember each other and have remained sort of at the stage where we left off. They're quite happy to hop around on the bathroom floor together, and after a few more sessions we'll be trying them in the living room. Then all being well, onto Ollie's home - the kitchen. 

Here are some photos from our latest session...

[/align][align=center]"What, this again?"










Mango is a real camera hog...










But that's okay with Ollie, because he really doesn't like having his picture taken...

























Cuddles!














[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2008)

Bonding looks promising!


----------



## delusional (Aug 17, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Raspberry and Cordie went to the garden to play yesterday. The grass was all wet and of course their favourite spot to play was the mud patch. 

[/align][align=center]"Cord, do you see that mud?"





"I see it Rasper, is mum looking?"





"I don't think she is...."





"Just be real quiet..."





"And stay low!"





"Sneaky, sneaky, now!"





"Drat, she caught us!"





"Oh, hi mum! (Just play dumb...)"





"Get rid of the evidence..."





"How ya doin' mum? Mud? I ain't seen any mud... What do you mean I have something on my nose?"





"Must have been from when we were eating grass, all nice and well-behaved-like..."





"...honest..."
[/align]


----------



## delusional (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm feeling quite not-satisfied with a lot of my photos at the moment. I'm still taking the same amount when I'm out, and coming back with less and less that I actually want to use, and even those aren't as good as I'd like them to be.

I think a lot of it is that the ground is so wet, and I can't get down on the buns' level with them properly. And the light is changing and... I'm just blaming outside factors for me not getting the shots I want. 

Anywhoo...


[align=center]





[align=left]There was a bit of sun today so I thought the ground mught be a bit dryer (wrong...), but by the time we got out to the garden, the sun had gone in.

[align=left]I only really got a couple of actual 'bonding shots', though I promise they were both in the same pen all afternoon - they just ignored each other most of the time.

[align=center]


















































[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 28, 2008)

*delusional wrote:*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH!!! 

Those 2 pictures are just soooo cute! Probably my favourite bunny pictures for a loooong time 

I think your shots are great, too! I'm finding it difficult at the moment - with the rubbish weather we've been having, I find my pictures either come out over or underexposed, cos the sun keeps almost coming out and then going in again, making it darker.... :?


----------



## delusional (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehe thanks. 

Yeah I know the changing weather is so annoying.. solves the problem if you switch to auto, but takes some of the fun out of things a bit.

My main problem I've had with switching to DSLR is that I think I rely to heavily on the LCD still. The screen on the camera shows the photos darker than they are (at least on my monitor - out of interest do any of the photos appear too dark on anyone else's?) so I up the exposure and then they look okay on the LCD but when I get them back to the computer I find they're overexposed and blown out in places. I've lost some really nice shots to that.


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2008)

Your babies are all so adorable! Did you make that "Bonding Bunnies" graphic? Its so cute!

I love Alfie inthis pic:






Is he standing on his ear there? Lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes! I have that problem too! I think that things appear darker on my screen as well, so I will switch to a slower shutter speed, and it'll look all nicely exposed on the screen, but then overexposed when i load them onto my laptop.... :X I'm not sure how to go about that though other than not trusting the screen too much...

The other problem is that the exposure changes from bunny to bunny- when I take a picture of Snowy it can come out perfect but if I then take one using the same settings of Barney, it'll come out too dark.. I've only just managed to master manual settings so I'm a bit reluctant to go back to auto modes lol..

By the way, I joined a photography forum last week- the website for the magazines Digital Photo and Practical Photography (I subscribe to both, and they're great!) it's pretty good, and there's loads of helpful advice to be found on there...

www.photoanswers.co.uk  I've only got about 3 posts so far but I'm a big lurker lol


----------



## delusional (Aug 28, 2008)

Hayley - Thanks! I did make the bonding bunnies graphic, yes. I've discovered a fondness for sketching in Flash 8, because I love the brush tool. I did a few other bunny sketches too...

[align=center]













[/align][align=left]
And yes I believe Alfie is standing on his ear there, as usual. 

Jen - yeah I'm thinking I need to just not trust the screen too much. I've been trying to judge what a picture will look like after I put it on my laptop, and letting them go darker on the camera LCD but then I overcompensate and they end up to dark on my computer too.

Thanks for the link! I'll definitely check it out. I like http://digital-photography-school.com/ they have loads of great tips and a forum too.
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you need to draw pictures of them and send them to me! I think all of your bunnies would fit in just nicely.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

:biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha! Alright Ali, I can take the hint... 

I actually got halfway through doing Dallas' portrait and then took a break and for some reason haven't picked it up again yet... :rollseyes

I shall get back on that. 

By the way - you missed out Wyatt's picture in that set!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow what a GREAT looking Bunny Family you have. Too much cuteness for one person so I think you should ship a few off to me.

Your pictures are great to me, but then all you have to do is look at my pictures and you will see I'm no photographer. LOl

What exactly is Flash 8? Is it a free program? BTW I love all the drawings you do to.

Susan


----------



## delusional (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Susan! Unfortunately there are just too many bananas, crasins, and various other treats to be found and devoured in the Degerfield house for any of our bunners to even think about leaving.  
However Bunny would appreciate it if you could send Daisy Mae over to assist him, since he thinks she is ever so pretty. 

Flash 8 is Macromedia Flash 8, it's not free but my mum had an extra copy at work so she brought it home for me. (Adobe's taken over Macromedia now so it's now called Adobe Flash CS3)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Haha! Alright Ali, I can take the hint...
> 
> I actually got halfway through doing Dallas' portrait and then took a break and for some reason haven't picked it up again yet... :rollseyes
> 
> ...


Sheesh I knew something was missing! No hint I just had all day and did a few things.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> [align=left]
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> ...



Awwwwhhhh - Look at the licklle teeth:shock:

:biggrin2:Their soooo sweet!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## delusional (Sep 1, 2008)

Yey that's better, Ali! I'm only joking anyway about the hint thing, I do need to get finishing the rest of your buns' portraits. 

Becca - Ollie doesn't have front teeth, those are his squishy little gums.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2008)

Becca you are so talented! Your photos and sketches are amazing!:great:

Plus can I just say your avatar is adorable. Look at that little nose!


----------



## delusional (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Jess! 

The light was perfect the day I took the avatar picture, and Bunny was being cooperative.  I think the full sized picture is somewhere further back in the blog, too.


----------



## delusional (Sep 2, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=left]Few more pics of Alfie from yesterday. It was sunny in the morning, so we took him to my parents' house to play in the garden. Five minutes after we arrived, it started pouring with rain... :X

So we just let him hop in the living room, until the sun came out and dried up all the rain on the patio. It was still a bit wet on the grass but we opened the french doors and fenced off a little area on the patio for him to play.

But he didn't do a lot of playing; he much preferred to sunbathe. 

[/align][align=center]




















And then he decided the sun was a little too warm and crawled under me for cover. 




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 2, 2008)

Can I have Alfie?


----------



## delusional (Sep 5, 2008)

No Ali, you can't. Still can't. =P

Little update on everyone...

*Ollie and Mango* - Bonding is still going well. If anything it's being held up by me being lazy about it. I need to stop being lazy, because I have a feeling they'll go together easily if I just get down to it.

*Bunny* - Bunny is doing okay... we're having to make some adjustments to his diet since he's having some excess cecals at the moment, but all else seems to be fine.

*Nigel* - is being a monkey as usual. He's ripped a massive hole in his fleece on the botom of his cage. :X Oh and last time we weighed him he'd finally gone over 1kg! 

*Milo* - has been becoming more and more of a love-bun. In fact, he completely ignored his pellets the other day and came over and put his head down to be rubbed first. :hearts:

*Raspberry and Cordie* - Well, Raspberry's feeling randy.. and has been humping poor Cordie a lot. (Don't worry, I double checked - she definitely has girl bits!)

*Alfie* - Alfie is finally putting on a decent amount of weight! He's now about 9lbs so getting to where he should be.

*Daisy* - has started venturing out of the bedroom! She won't normally leave the bedroom, she'd rather run around in there and play on the bed, and she doesn't really like the living room. But she's recently started coming in to see us more. 

*Harvey* - is getting more and more bold every day. He KNOWS he's a big rabbit, and he knows he's boss. =P Even Daisy, who snaps at almost everyone else, groomed him through her cage yesterday! He's always flopping near her. I thought I was going to bond Alfie with Daisy, but if this behaviour keeps up until after Harvey is neutered, I may have to try him with Daisy. He's started jumping up on the sofa a lot when he's out, and he'll come and stick his nose right in my face as if to say "I'm down heeeeeeeeeere... stop watching the TV and come and play with ME!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I have Alfie?


----------



## delusional (Sep 27, 2008)

[align=center]





Went to my parents house for a barbeque today (hot sunny days at the end of September, eh?) and took Harvey over beforehand to play. Tried out his new big carrier too!



































[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG!!!!

:thud::thud::thud::thud::thud:

Harvey is gorgeous!! I want him!

How big exactly is that carrier? I've always wondered how you'd transport a Giant!!


----------



## delusional (Sep 27, 2008)

It's this carrier we have for him at the moment. He fits in thsi one comfortably at the moment... buutt... he is only 4 1/2 months old at the moment... 

I have a feeling we'll be replacing it in a few months.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Can I have Alfie?


----------



## delusional (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL Ali. 

Yeah, sure you can, just as soon as you FIND him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

Well thats not fair! Than I demand new pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

How is Alfie and the rest of the gang?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

More pictures? Of Alfie??

:biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I'm so awful with my blog aren't I?

I promise I will take pictures this week. I'm off from work so I will have plenty of time for photographing.

For now...

*Alfie* is doing great. He's being so chatty at the moment. We'll be sitting watching TV and he'll be laying down and he'll start 'quacking' at us, demanding to come out. He's also been practicing his binky skills and is reaching new heights of two and a half feet!

*Harvey* is going to be snipped at some point this week. Need to get him booked in, but it will be in the next few days. He's gotten absolutely massive. I need to get him weighed, since I haven't recently, but put it this way - when he lays out, from nose-tip to the tips of his toes, he's two and a half NIC grids long. 

*Bunny* has found new life, even being the old man of the house at around five years old. He's binkying more, running around more, and making every efford to be a complete nuisance at every possible opportunity.

*Nigel *has turned into a lion. He ROARS everytime anybun comes near him (except the yound girls, of course..)

*Mango *has bonded with *Ollie*! And is living happily in the kitchen with him now, and making a pain of herself every time we open the door. But Ollie is happier than ever to have a friend again. And Mango's started grooming him properly now (as opposed to the begrudging little licks she used to give him).

*Daisy* has spent a while sulking these past few days, because we took away her cushions to be washed! The bottom of her cage is padded with dog cushions, which she loves, but there was a waterbottle leak and pellets and a bit of poop all went mushy on them so they had to be cleaned.

*Milo* has moved into Mango's old cage, because it's bigger than his old one, and he's loving being next door to Daisy.  He's also been being a real love bug, and smooshes his face into the bars whenever you walk past.

*Ruby* has become a permanent member of the family. We decided a while ago that she would be staying. And she is such a cuddler! She'll lay on my lap for as long as I'm willing to rub her ears and cheeks for. She's really settling in, and she's grown so much!

*Cordie and Raspberry *- the big news... My little harlie lop dear, Cordie, just dropped six kits today. Big shock. Big, big shock. Thought she was going through a false pregnancy and suddenly we have pinkies. So Cordie and Raspberry have been split for now, and... we'll see how things progress from here...
And, may as well stick these in here...

[align=center]













[/align][align=center]And the link to the original thread.. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40979&forum_id=8&page=1
[/align]


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations/good luck on the pinkies. Keep us updated 
Good luck on Harvey's neuter, and congrats on the bonding/cage moving as well 
It must be crazy (but a wonderful sort of crazy) having so many buns in one house!


----------



## delusional (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe "a wonderful sort of crazy", what a lovely phrase! Can I steal it as my slogan?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh wow! Lookee at those precious little wrigglies! I guess Cordie stealing Raspberry's fur makes sense now 

And I am soooo glad that you kept Ruby - the poor girl needed a good, loving home (you need to update your little bunny icons )

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

Since you have so many new ones can I have Alfie now?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you figure out who the daddy is? Talk about surprises


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Did you figure out who the daddy is? Talk about surprises


Don't think she will know till the babies start to devolope.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Who were the "possible baby-daddies"?

Nigel or Harvey?


----------



## delusional (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, the unneutered males in the house are Harvey and Nigel.

As for you, Ali, no! You STILL can't have Alfie! 

But I promise I will take pictures of him tomorrow especially for you.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

You should start a pool and collect bets on who the daddy is


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 12, 2008)

My money is on Nigel... the little dandy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd probably have to go with Nigel, too. If it were Harvey, those babies wouldn't be that dainty


----------



## delusional (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, Harvey's in for his neuter...

He hated the vets! He stomped at the vet when she tried to get him out of his carrier, refused to sit still, I had to pin him so she could check him over. He nearly leapt off the table a couple of times. She called him 'a beast'! 

They had to weigh him on the dog scales (5.9kg - about 13lbs), which were on the floor, and he actually just sat there quite happily once he was off the table. Just REALLY didn't like that table.

So I wish them luck!

(And of course hoping all goes well for Harvey and that he's home safely this afternoon.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 13, 2008)

:shock:Silly bunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, man! Poor vets! They probably don't even see that many cats his size! (just kidding) Poor big fluffy guy. He just wants to make sure the babes are "his" so (if they aren't) he can have another go at it before it's too late! 

I can't imagine the sound of a thump from a bun that size :shock:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 13, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I can't imagine the sound of a thump from a bun that size :shock:



I had the police called to my house by a neighbor, at 9:00 pm a few years ago on a report of "shots fired" (as in a GUN! :shock. I was home alone and they asked to inspect the house and grounds.... I had to walk the property with the police to prove no one was out there... (also explained how I had motion sensor lights and a sound triggered intercom-like a baby minder- from the barn to the house...)

Turns out it was the Flemish Bucks stamping their feet on the wood floors! The cops were astounded at their size (and how LOUD they can stamp theri feet!) LOL! I'm sure THAT was the talk of the station house for several days....

(OOPS... sorry to hyjack the thread... :embarrassed


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 13, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I had the police called to my house by a neighbor, at 9:00 pm a few years ago on a report of "shots fired" (as in a GUN! :shock.


OMG! I've heard Toby thump once or twice and I thought that was quite loud! Yikes!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol at Blue Giants 

Good luck Harvey - and good luck vets 

Let us know how he gets on

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 13, 2008)

Is Harvey home from his neuter yet? I hope it went well!  And that he's not too mad at you about it!

13lbs.... what a big bunny!! :shock: Bout time we had new pictures I think :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Nov 14, 2008)

Really, I'm useless with this blog...

Yes! Harvey came home fine, scoffed a big pile of lettuce, gave us a stomp and loafed in the corner. He's doing good now, back to his old self.  

The nurse on reception said that when she walked past the operating theatre and saw him on the table, she was trying to decide if it was a dog or a rabbit. 

Here, have a few pics of Alfie! There's not many I'm afraid. I hate taking pictures indoors. I don't like the way flash pictures look so I try and avoid using it, and then it's too dark... bleh.. I think I need to get some good lights.

[align=center]





















But I did happen to catch this... ALFIE BINKY! :biggrin2:




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

SOOOOO Can I have him?


----------



## delusional (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol! I've already told you - just as soon as you can find him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Lol! I've already told you - just as soon as you can find him.


Aww that is just not fair. I have a horrible sense of direction.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *delusional wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lol! I've already told you - just as soon as you can find him.
> ...


I am great with maps! I guess he's mine! :biggrin2:



Seriously, I LOVE that binky picture! So does Steve!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

*Fine be that way. I will go hug Elvis.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *delusional wrote: *
> ...


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 14, 2008)

What a great shot . Love how an ELops ears 'blow in the breeze' 

Glad to hear harvey is OK, and recovering

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

That binky picture is AWESOME!

*insert some funny Dumbo-the-flying-elephant comment here* 

:biggrin2: I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 15, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Fine be that way. I will go hug Elvis.*
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> ...


YES! I win Alfie! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

More Alfie?!?! great!
That binky picture is splendid! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

Bunch of meanies.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quick question, Delusional. Does Alfie step on his ears often? I've always wondered that about English Lops. If he does step on them, does he hurt/scratch his ears? 

I can't imagine watching an EL do a bun-500 or even anything faster than a normal hop  I've never seen it, so I can't imagine it! lol


----------



## delusional (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol. Ohh.. I've had this question so many times. 

Alfie steps on his ears when he hops slowly, but we keep his nails short so that they don't scratch up his ears. He just pulls them out from under his back feet.

The faster he moves, the easier he finds it to hop, actually! His ears will fly behind him when he runs super-fast.

He does do the occasional trip though.

Actually, the funniest part of those big ears is that they're so wide then when he scratches them, sometimes he gets his foot stuck in there. :rollseyes


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

*delusional wrote:*


> Actually, the funniest part of those big ears is that they're so wide then when he scratches them, sometimes he gets his foot stuck in there. :rollseyes


:shock: If you EVER get a pic of that, I really want to see it! lol

Are EL's prone to ear problems?


----------



## delusional (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol. I'll try and be on my toes with the camera when he's out. 

E-lops do get extra wax and fluid build-up in the ears, due to their size. I guess that could lead to infections if not looked after properly.

They also do not have very thick fur on the bottom of their feet, meaning they can get sore hocks quite easily if they don't have nicely padded floors to walk on.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

All the extra work is worth it! Alfie is too cute!


----------



## delusional (Nov 29, 2008)

Welll... everything's been so hectic here with the babies that I haven't had much time for blogging!

I need to get pictures of everyone...

But anyway, a new Pets at Home just opened up near us and they were having an 'opening weekend' where everything was 10% off!
So I bought another sack of pellets, a fluffy fleecy tunnel, one of those bendy-stick things and some dangly wooden toys! I also bought a harness and leash (puppy size.. ) for Harvey. Tried them on him and he's not bothered by them at all! So I'm thinking I'll get him properly used to them and then when the weather's warmer I can take him out.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 30, 2008)

Expect a lot of weird looks when you take Harvey out on the leash! I get weird looks with my "normal" bunnies, but a dog-sized bunny with foot-long ears, I'd expect a crowd, like when the circus comes to town!


----------



## delusional (Dec 8, 2008)

It's Bunny time!

Thought I'd include Bunny's Photo Philes contest entry here, as well as some of the other photos from the shoot. 

[align=center]So here's the one I chose...






Here's one that was a close second..















And here's how I get Bunny to sit still for photos...





Hide a dish of pellets in the 'snow'. 
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Does Bunny have a little scarf on?! That is adorable!


----------

